# 508 owners, how often r u hit with ANY bugs?



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

I'd like to know if your 508's are now all running bug free? I don't want to buy one and wind up with more BS like my dp. Thanks


----------



## jeffr (Aug 21, 2002)

I only have one issue with my 508. Interactive Weather seems to cause my 508 to shut off while it is interactive weather is loading. This doesnt' happen all of the time, maybe once out of every 3 or 4 attempts. Once this happens my 508 acts really wierd. Sometimes I can't get it to turn back on, I loose some remote control functions as well. 

Anyone have any ideas as why this is happening? Does it happen to anyone else? And how can I reset my 508 when this happens. Someone mentioned holding the power button on the unit for 4 seconds to reset the processor however this doesn't seem to have any effect. (or maybe I'm not holding it down long enough.)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi Jeff :hi:

I haven't experienced the Instant Weather crash on my 501, but it is slow to load and some others have the same problem as you
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=51241#post51241

To do a reset on the 50x just hold down the power button until the red LED pops on, then release the button and the receiver will reset itself.

RJL, besides the slowness and periodic crashing of Dish Home and some of it's applications, the 50x series is stable and no other problems have been reported. Good Luck!!!


----------



## tornadoally (Sep 12, 2002)

We've seen some problems/bugs with the 508s. I think they are now at programming level P165. Two problems we've seen are:

1. Sometimes the remote or receiver goes hyperactive when you press the select button. I've seen this when working with PVR recordings and also in search mode. WHen it happens, rather than do a select it may do multiple selects in search like 5 or more, or it may scroll the cursor several times, up or down.

2. I've also had problems in recording events that are live from the Guide. We use this so the PVR will stop recording when the program ends. Almost immediately after ir starts recording, it flashes up a message saying it has stopped recording and the red light goes off. However; if you try to press record again, it won't do it and will say something about it is already recording. This has been hard to work around whn it happens. I've tried a power-off reset but that is sometimes painful. THe last time I tried stop about 8 hours later and found in the PVR menu that I had recorded 8 hours even though the red light was off and it told me it had stopped recording.


----------



## Filip1 (Sep 3, 2002)

Tornadoally--I like you name. That being said, I have 2 508s and I have seen your bug number 1(the cursor going crazy in search and menus) it only happens once in a while to me.
I have had a variation of number 2. Sometimes when I am watching one recording while another is recording, I stop and try to erase the one I am watching. Every so often, I then run into the exact same thing you described. I generally end up turning off the power. I have reported these to Dish.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I've seen some weird things with my timer settings lately. I have several weekly timers set and the clock doesn't always show up in the guide and if I hit select to set a timer, it lets me do it. Weird. No conflict at all.


----------



## Nigel Hoyle (Aug 3, 2002)

I can confirm the same problems with the hyperactiveremote and also the crash during instant weather. 

I would also add that the system sometimes does not action a command from the remote or it does but the receiver is very slow to react. 

Another problem I've found is that PVR records will start playing or fast forwarding at random. Could be the same issue as the hyperactive remote.


----------

